# St Swithin "Peggy" AM/AOS



## orchid527 (Mar 12, 2019)

Purchased from SVO several years ago as a small seedling, it was awarded this past weekend. It is a strong grower and produces multiple growths. Just happens to have only one growth in bloom this year, but there are several that should be in bloom next year. It has 5 flowers on a spike about 30 inches tall. NS = 23.2 cm, DS = 4.6 cm


----------



## eds (Mar 12, 2019)

orchid527 said:


> It has 4 flowers on a spike about 30 inches tall. NS = 23.2 cm, DS = 4.6 cm



Am I being daft? I'm sure the bottom picture has 5 blooms...

Gorgeous regardless!


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 12, 2019)

Congrats! Nice flowers but I am quite surprised the judges still award this old hybrid.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 12, 2019)

Edward

You are correct! I fixed the error. What can I say? Brain fart?


----------



## eds (Mar 12, 2019)

orchid527 said:


> Edward
> 
> You are correct! I fixed the error. What can I say? Brain fart?



I counted them more than once myself!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2019)

congratulations.
Take a look at the FCC SS on SVO FB - thats a worthy flower.


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2019)

Wow that is impressive.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 15, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> congratulations.
> Take a look at the FCC SS on SVO FB - thats a worthy flower.



The "FCC SS" I get, but "SVO FB"...that's an abbreviation or two too many for my ol' head to cope with!


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 15, 2019)

SVO is Sunset Valley Orchids. They sell a lot of different things, including paphs. Their prices are quite reasonable, but the selection is limited. The plants are always nice. I recently purchased a flask of their mini catts and was very satisfied with both the price and the plants. Mike


----------



## Guldal (Mar 15, 2019)

Oh, I quite forgot: very well grown plant - and such a neat and orderly greenhouse or conservatory, where everything seems to thrive!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 15, 2019)

nice plant but i have to admit that my first thought was similar....

very nice and orderly, lots of air, not much, if any, crowding...

very jealous of your control in the over buying department...


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2019)

Guldal said:


> The "FCC SS" I get, but "SVO FB"...that's an abbreviation or two too many for my ol' head to cope with!



sorry Sunset Valley Orchids Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/sunsetvalleyorchids/
just scroll down


----------



## musa (Mar 16, 2019)

I envie you both for your greenhouses, each has it's own character but both are marvelous!
I myself only have my living room for growingspace...


----------



## Hien (Mar 21, 2019)

musa said:


> I envie you both for your greenhouses, each has it's own character but both are marvelous!
> I myself only have my living room for growingspace...


 exactly my thought too, I love the pristine first greenhouse and I also love the second jungle green house


----------



## gego (Apr 1, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> sorry Sunset Valley Orchids Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/sunsetvalleyorchids/
> just scroll down


Mine is a sibling of this,,,dorsal form are the same but mine has almost horizontal petals. It has four spikes now. Will post when they are open.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2019)

Hmmm, that second GH reminds me of something!  I love that St. Swithin. Thanks for sharing.


----------

